# 597ci hd di problem no gps/speed



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well my new toy came today and i got it installed. Well the self test shows the temp is working but that the GPS/speed is not connected. The unit has an internal GPS reciever. Does the unit need to have an SD card in it for the GPS to work?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't know much about Hummingbird but on Low you can add or subtract the info shown on the screen. On Low it's called "data overlay". It's probably just a setting. If you can't figure it out call Bird.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The head unit was junk! There was some malfunction with the gps. Got it switched out and the new unit works great.


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

I just purchased the same unit yesterday. Hope to have it installed before next week (hasn't arrived yet!). Just curious what your thoughts are on it now that you may have had some time to use it this year?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I've had an issue with gps/ speed and it seems to take a while before that option will come up. I baught the unit back in August of 2011. What do you think I should do?

promag


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

THe gps/speed take a few minuets to get set when you turn it on. it has to connect to the multiple satilites. I turn mine on as soon as i pull up to the lake as i get the boat ready so by the time im backing in the water its ready to go. 

So far i love the unit. I have it set sensitive enought i can pick up catfish sitting on the bottom of the lake when i drift. Last week i was out with my son drifting and the sonar picked up a small pile of weeds with a couple fish symbols that were showing 10' in 12' of water. I set the slip bobbers to 10' deep and tossed out minnows, ended up catching crappie the largest being 13.5".

THe down imaging has been so/so. Im fishing a shallow muddy lake which is the worst condition apparently for the DI. I havent got to take it to a deeper lake yet. If i would of had more money i think i would have bought one of the di/si combos/ but so far for what i got i like it.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I like the di. I was at skeeter a couple weeks ago trolling the road bed by the cemetery a about halfway or more across saw a large object about 7 feet down to 20 feet turned on the do and could see a suspention bridge. Funny thing was in the excitement of seeing that I ended up catching the bridge oops. Hope to find that thing again sometime it would be a good spot for some big cats

promag


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

promag said:


> I like the di. I was at skeeter a couple weeks ago trolling the road bed by the cemetery a about halfway or more across saw a large object about 7 feet down to 20 feet turned on the do and could see a suspention bridge. Funny thing was in the excitement of seeing that I ended up catching the bridge oops. Hope to find that thing again sometime it would be a good spot for some big cats
> 
> promag


Shoulda jsut hit the "Mark" button! It'll make a waypoint on your map for next time 

I like my 597ic HD DI combo.. I get trees to show up pretty good, saw a real nice bait ball once on Alum I believe. I still have trouble trusting a fish finder when it beeps, but I'm starting to warm up to this one..  I still have to adjust mine a bit because I get a bunch of spots on the display when I'm moving at speed. I think its turbulence from the prop or it may be up too high I don't know. I have yet to look at its position in the water when I'm under way. That part doesn't matter much to me. Its all about the trolling/drifting speeds.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I have the 597 hd di as well and I agree it takes some time to find gps signal. I also turn it on when I get to the lake and it has signal by the time im in the water. I love it but still getting used to the di on it. I have also found that over 10mph it gets really fuzzy but that could be due to my mounting location. I love the unit and have navionics chip in it which really helps with the maps


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I was getting alot of interfearance from mine for a while. Once i moved it a little further away from the motor so it would get less turbulance it works great now. When mine beeps, i trust it, everything from 8" baby stripers to big channel cats sitting on the bottom of the lake. 

I am in some crazy way thinking about selling it and getting the 798ci hd di. I kinda want the side imaging now!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

How far from the engine is it set at? I got mine about 16" to the right if you look at it from the back.

promag


----------



## redoakwood (Jul 14, 2010)

I have the same unit. Found out not too much interesting structure in the central basin of Lake Erie. I'm disappointed that I can't mark fish over 10 mph. Hummingbird says motor noise interference. I had mounted transducer on starboard side as far from outdrive without interfering with trim tabs. Maybe the cable is too close to something. My old garmin started losing fish at speed and I found the transducer got knocked out of line to the rear. I adjusted it and could see fish at 25mph. Docked boat and lousy ramp make it difficult to adjust transducer angle. Any thoughts or comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

My boat only gets to bout 5.5mph so i couldnt help you on that. I was always told and have seen plenty of pics that the transducer should be level with the bottom of the boat and should be at a straight angle, not pointing up or down. Mine is set right at 12" from the motor. I know that when the motor was 9"-10" from it, it would get alot of interfrearance/turbulance from the prop. I moved it out to 12" and it went away. 

Could it be water interfearance? mabey move it to a diff spot on the boat?


----------



## redoakwood (Jul 14, 2010)

Confused about the transom angle. If a straightedge was held along the bottom and transducer was aligned with that and pointing straight down, would you be able to outrun the return echo. At speed, I don't even get a bottom return until the boat slows to about 12 mph and about 7 or 8 fish start to appear. 
I saw on someone else's post that he had a transducer mounting board. Wish I knew about that before mounting this one. 
Most of the posters love this unit so I guess I have to keep tweaking til it works right.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=humm...w=133&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:90



Heres a pic i found on google showing the tranducer,angle and such. Looks like how mine and others ive seen are.


----------



## redoakwood (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for looking that up. I'll have to get the trailer down to the marina, pull the boat and see., I pretty sure that is the configuration I have except I wasn't able to move that far away from the prop because of the trim tab. I wonder if the trim tab is causing interference.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Tom: Did you have to put some sort of composite shim on your transducer like the pic in your link you posted?

I'm still looking into that model or maybe even go bigger with the 7".


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I had to put a little shim on mine to get the angle right for my boat. Ive seen alot that are not shimmed. Depending on when you want to buy i may have a unit for sale. Im already thinking about upgrading to the 798 i think it is. Its the same size as mine but it has the side imaging as well as the down imaging. I shoulda bought that one to start out but swinging 1050.00 wasnt going to happen.


----------

